# Bar Refaeli - Attends a fashion parade as a special guest in the presentation of the Selmark Lingerie Spring-Summer 2008 season, Madrid (17.10.07) - x



## MetalFan (5 Mai 2013)

:drip:


 

 


 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Krone1 (5 Mai 2013)

Eine echte Laufstegschönheit :thx:


----------



## Toolman (5 Mai 2013)

:thx: für sexy Bar :thumbup:


----------



## Punisher (5 Mai 2013)

einfach toll, danke für Bar


----------



## Rolli (5 Mai 2013)

Tolles Outfit  :thx: dir für die reizende Bar


----------



## S0MEDAY (5 Mai 2013)

nen schönen körper hat sie ja, danke


----------



## eventmanager (6 Mai 2013)

many many thx


----------



## koftus89 (6 Mai 2013)

danke für die tollen fotos.


----------



## Monkey FC (19 Mai 2013)

Hammerbilder! :WOW: Vielen Dank.


----------



## Ch0C0 (19 Mai 2013)

Danke! Danke! Danke!


----------



## cooper_jane (27 Mai 2013)

Gefällt, Dankeschön


----------

